# Free software for basic distortion correction



## epp_b

I don't have Photoshop, and Corel PhotoPaint doesn't have a function to correct lens distortion.

Is there any free software that will let me dial in numbers to correct simple barrel and pincushion distortion?

And don't say GIMP, it's distortion correction tool sucks donkey 'nads.

I've looked at PTLens, which is nice and automatically corrects distortion based on the lens and focal length from the EXIF data, but I'd like to try something that's free first.


----------



## epp_b

Additionally, I found some more caveats in PTLens that make it undesirable for me to use.

There's nothing out there that can do this for free?


----------



## epp_b

OK, well, for anyone interested in the answer, here it is: IrfanView plus this Adobe 8BF plugin.


----------



## Stiga

Try ShiftN - it's free!


----------



## analog.universe

If you're working with RAW files, UFRAW now has a lens distortion/vignetting correction plugin available.


----------



## ann

wonder if the OP is still around to check on this thread?


----------



## analog.universe

haha, woah, didn't even notice that


----------

